# new workshop layout!



## ciscoeuk (16 Dec 2008)

hi all

here's my new design for an 19' x 9; garage with an up and over door







you dload the full sketchup layout here - workshop






let me know what you think, i have spend three days working out the best use of space

cheers


----------



## Waka (16 Dec 2008)

You seem to have covered all the angles but I'm wondering if the table saw will not interfer when you're using the work bench?


----------



## ciscoeuk (16 Dec 2008)

table saw/outfeed mobile, like most of the machine tools so i can push up against the wall

all benches are at the same height as the tables saw, making them multi usable

when cutting sheet material it can be move to the drive way, in better weather of course!

thanks


----------



## MikeG. (16 Dec 2008)

Isn't the bandsaw 90 degrees from the way in which it will be used........and if you have to wheel it into place everytime you want to use it won't that make it much less likely to be used?

'twere it me, I would get rid of the table saw and be glad of the extra space.....but that isn't meant as a criticism! Some people live and die by their TS's......

I'm guessing from this layout that you store timber elsewhere? All your walls are taken up with cupboards.......hence no timber racks......hence its all in your loft or another shed?

Best tip of all.........get rid of the washing machine and freezer!!!!! Where are your priorities??  Food and clean clothes...........or workshop space??  

Nice sketching, BTW

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (16 Dec 2008)

Mike Garnham":2n0m2cf4 said:


> Isn't the bandsaw 90 degrees from the way in which it will be used........and if you have to wheel it into place everytime you want to use it won't that make it much less likely to be used?
> 
> 'twere it me, I would get rid of the table saw and be glad of the extra space.....but that isn't meant as a criticism! Some people live and die by their TS's......
> 
> ...



bandsaw is on a mobile so i can move it and do resawing, i need t/s as i make of of cuboards, and rip my own, 

my timber is in the raffers, and a enclosure at the back 

can't move the freezer or dryer this is the only place for them in whole house, (may have to get another shed!, an argue with mother about shifting them, not looking forward to that)

but i get the point about the washer/freezer, storage is what need!

comments apphreated!

thanks

suggestion on taklling the freezer/dryer issue!
:roll: :wink: 

ric


----------



## MikeG. (16 Dec 2008)

Couldn't you just turn the bandsaw around in the same location? That way it will at least get used for the quick little jobs that aren't worth the fuss of moving it ?

Mike


----------



## John McM (16 Dec 2008)

I found these videos and the accompanying articles brilliant when designing my workshop to make the most out of the space you have

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/0 ... home-shop/


----------



## ciscoeuk (16 Dec 2008)

Mike Garnham":200lbjlr said:


> Couldn't you just turn the bandsaw around in the same location? That way it will at least get used for the quick little jobs that aren't worth the fuss of moving it ?
> 
> Mike



yep, it can but its on wheels so it makes is to move about 

i get whay you saying


----------



## ciscoeuk (16 Dec 2008)

John McM":3r5spn6z said:


> I found these videos and the accompanying articles brilliant when designing my workshop to make the most out of the space you have
> 
> http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/0 ... home-shop/



shoot i going to hav to redesign my workshop

great vid


----------



## John McM (17 Dec 2008)

Don't miss the articles in the link either, they are really good.


----------



## ByronBlack (17 Dec 2008)

I can see this layout being quite limited. You don't have much room between the TS and workbench. Have a look on finewoodworking.com for an article on building a workshop in a single-car garage, it has a much better layout, it's one that has been discussed many times. Do a search on this forum for a recent thread entitled 'workshop satisfaction'.


----------



## DangerousDave (17 Dec 2008)

link or another link


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Dec 2008)

DangerousDave":2aekzyej said:


> link or another link



thanks for the link i going to change the disgin slight to accomodate teh t/s a bit better

i will post a revised layout for an idea i go from the artrical

cheers dave


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Dec 2008)

this i think is better use of space 

i forgot to add the dust extractor, oooops!






front view


----------



## ByronBlack (17 Dec 2008)

that looks better. You have plenty of cupboard/wall storage which is something I greatly lack and have to sort out soon. Do you have a planer?


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Dec 2008)

6 " jointer and seperate ticknesser that will be on a mobile station and put away when not in use 

cheers


----------



## Corset (18 Dec 2008)

would it be possible to rotate the table saw round 180 degrees. I find that when i had mine like that it was a pain to walk round and cut something then do to the far side for the next stage. Kind of like the triangle in a kitchen.
Owen


----------



## ciscoeuk (18 Dec 2008)

Corset":v58hhvjt said:


> would it be possible to rotate the table saw round 180 degrees. I find that when i had mine like that it was a pain to walk round and cut something then do to the far side for the next stage. Kind of like the triangle in a kitchen.
> Owen



i would conseed this point but if your turn the t/s this would make unmoveable to the outside space to cut very large panels, weather depending!, i am lucky to have a 50m drive way

i done this in a way that all units will be on casters or movable so thinfgs can be change as as n when the need rises!

also as the outfeed table will double as a bench too!

thanks for the observation, corset.

if i get p*****d off with it i can change it!

cheers


----------

